# Help/info needed on work for Commercial/Domestic Heating engineer



## amie01 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi All

I've been reading the thread for a while now and thought it about time i joined and posted! After looking into various places to settle in myself and partner have come to the conclusion that Canada is for us! I've been looking on the net lots and building up a sort of "profile" on which areas to go etc and have decided that Alberta is looking the most suited to us.

My partner is 24 (will be 26 by the time we get out there as we've got lots on next year!) and is a commercial and domestic engineer , He also has experience in plumbing and air con. Currently he is running a couple of commercial sites for the company he works for so has alot of experience esp on the commercial side. I'm 27 and currently work in the social housing sector (been there for 5 years although no specific quals just an NVQ 3 in customer service! so dont think that help in the application)

The plan is to visit next Jan for 3 weeks then hopefully look at moving over in the September (along with our 2 dogs as we couldn't leave them behind!!!) initially i think we'll have to rent but will make sure that we have enough money to rent somewhere for a full year and enough to live on monthly just incase things don't go to plan!! 

I'm just looking for advice really as to whether his trade is in demand, how to sort accomodation out before we get there, best place to live...etc.....Ideally we'll be trying to secure a job for him beforehand so they can help with visa applications etc but that's another thing...! no idea where to start!!! The on line assessments adv that he should be eligible for a skilled visa but not sure if this is the case???

Help!! Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

amie01 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've been reading the thread for a while now and thought it about time i joined and posted! After looking into various places to settle in myself and partner have come to the conclusion that Canada is for us! I've been looking on the net lots and building up a sort of "profile" on which areas to go etc and have decided that Alberta is looking the most suited to us.
> 
> ...


What exactly does a Commercial and Domestic Engineer do? I ask this because occupation titles can be confusing particularly when the word "engineer" is attached. Heating and Cooling experts are no longer on THE LIST but Plumbers are. If he is a fully qualified Plumber with good experience he could apply for a Skilled Worker visa. Otherwise he will require to find an employer willing to apply for a two-year TWP for him.


----------



## amie01 (Aug 12, 2010)

He sevices/maintains gas boilers e.g. attends gas leaks, fault finds, replaces steel/copper piping in both commercial (factories and the like) and houses/residential properties. He does have his plumbing quals but is a bit rusty so he's going to see if he can go back on a couple of courses! I've seen a few jobs on the websites that include what his now prominant role is however they are advertised under Plumbing so had/have a feeling that we'll have to apply under his plumbing trade!!!


----------

